# Help? Mysterious snail in my tank.



## Storylover (Aug 9, 2009)

So I know where the snail came from, which is my lfs which I got some new plants today, and shortly after I see this snail in my tank. I can't figure out what kind it is, and I can't take a picture because my camera is on loan.

If any of you can help, I would be super happy.

It looks about the size of the tip of my pinky, but a little smaller, and I have small pinkies so about a cubic centimeter in size. It Is yellowish in color, but you can see through the shell and there seems to be an air bubble in the shell, but I can't be sure. It has two antenni, and they are about half a cm long. It is currently cleaning my Anubis of the black beard algae that I have been fighting with for the last month.

I just want to know what type it is so I can know weather it breeds like crazy, or will eat all my plants. If it doesn't do the two of those, then I'll keep it because its doing good work 

Oh and do snails eat fry? Because it is in my fry tank.


----------



## Storylover (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay so I found another one in my tank. It is about a quarter the size of the other one, but similarly has the clear shell. Its actually a pinkish yellow shell. I am thinking it might be an apple snail. Maybe-.-


----------



## Storylover (Aug 9, 2009)

And now I have found a third snail in my tank, even smaller then the others. I haven't seen any eggs, but there are a lot of plants in my tank so I might be missing something. Also the shells are starting to change color, black like my substrate. 

Anyone have any idea what these are?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its really kind of hard to tell w/o a picture. Check this link and see if you can find it:
http://images.google.com/images?q=f...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQsAQwAw


----------



## Storylover (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks newt when I googled it all I was getting were apple and mystery snails, which it isn't. it looks more like a Biomphalaria glabrata, then anything else.. Do you know anything about that snail. I just keep finding scientific pages on it, instead of the easy to understand care pages.


----------



## Storylover (Aug 9, 2009)

scratch that, its probably a ramshorn, seeing how its more common. Will they be a problem in a planted fry tank?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think they will harm fry but maybe some one else will know more about them.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

If it is a ramshorn, it is fine. They will reproduce in your tank, but they won't eat anything other than algae. Is it's shell a cone shape, or the land snail-like circle shape?


----------



## Storylover (Aug 9, 2009)

this is one of the larger ones, and sorry about the quality, I took the picture with my webcam :?

But yeah I think its more like a land snails, but I usually look up when walking in snail infected areas, instead of down, so its been a few years since I have seen one

But yeah heres a sad quality picture of one.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

It looks like rams horn so you should b fine. If it is football shaped and dark brown smash it cause its a pond snail and they r no good


----------



## almightydolla (Nov 10, 2009)

I have ramshorns in all my planted tanks, and have never seen them eat any of my plants


----------

